# Is the Uber Driver app the same one that is in Google Play



## movinglotus (Nov 1, 2014)

I am new to Uber trying to complete the applicaiton process and i keep getting a text to download the app. However, the link wont let me get past Google Chrome.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Are you getting any kind of an error message? Does Chrome take you to your home page? 
I take it that you can't get to Google Play store or App store?
I'm assuming that you checked all the basics like having WiFi or Network services turned on. 
Are you on Android or IOS?


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

If I am not mistaken, the one on Google Play is for Android phones only. For iPhones, you need to email Support and they will send you a link. Open it in your iPhone, download and install it.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberDesson said:


> If I am not mistaken, the one on Google Play is for Android phones only. For iPhones, you need to email Support and they will send you a link. Open it in your iPhone, download and install it.


^^^
You're right!
Apple is extreeeemly touchy about what kind of apps that they put on the App Store when it comes to permissions, privacy and security and whether or not it can change anything in iOS. 
Google will put almost anything up on Google Play.... like the famous anti-virus app that somebody put up there for like about $2.99 and the app did absolutely NOTHING! All it had was a couple of thousand lines of junk code that did nothing but show adverts.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

http://www.wired.com/2015/01/smartest-richest-companies-cant-crack-mobile-future-belongs-anyone-can/


----------

